# SEW Antrieb mit Absolutwertgeber: Referenzfahrt nötig ?



## roman06 (18 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich benutze MOVIDRIVES MDX61B + Option DEH11B und SEW Servos mit Option AS1H für Positionieraufgaben.
Bisher habe ich allerdings nur mit Inkremetalgebern und Referenzschaltern gearbeitet und das ist ja mit SEW kein Problem.

Nun bin ich allerdings etwas verwirrt: Wie passe ich die Position an die Anlage an? Benötige ich für Absolutgeber auch eine Art Referenzfahrt und den zugehörigen Schalter? Oder trage ich da "irgendwo" einen Offset ein?

Danke,

Roman


----------



## DiX (18 April 2012)

Hallo Roman, 
Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber ich denke schon das man noch einen Referenzschalter braucht. Schließlich kann man ja nicht den Geber auf 0 "drehen" wenn man die Achse positioniert hat. Einen Bezugspunkt auf den sich der Wert des Gebers bezieht sollte wohl schon geben. 

Gruß DiX


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

roman06 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich allerdings etwas verwirrt: Wie passe ich die Position an die Anlage an? Benötige ich für Absolutgeber auch eine Art Referenzfahrt und den zugehörigen Schalter?




Wie du schreibst, es geht um die Position.
Einen  Wert eingeben ist das eine, doch vorauf soll sich der Wert beziehen?
Du hast bei einem Absolutgeber den Vorteil, dass du nicht bei jeder Spannungswiederkehr eine Referenzfahrt starten musst.
Aber irgendwann und irgendwie musst du dem Geber sagen, wann und wo Null ist. 
Also doch einen Schalter, der dem Geber seine physikalische Position sagt.



bike


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

Beim AS1H Mutliturngeber brauchst du KEINEN Schalter.
Die Funktion Referenzfahrt benörtigst du trotzdem um die Nachse auf ihre Null bzw. Referenzpsoition zu fahren.
In den Referenzfahrt-Optionen wählst du (ohne Gewähr,) Modus 5 oder 8.
Dann wechselt du in den Modus Referenzfahrt.
Wenn du nun das Start-Bit bringst, dann wird die Achse auf Null bzw. auf die eingestellte Referenzpsoition gesetzt.
Die Prozedur musst du nur einmal bei der Inbetriebnahme machen. Danach halt bei Gebertausch oder nach mech. Crash.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim AS1H Mutliturngeber brauchst du KEINEN Schalter.
> Die Funktion Referenzfahrt benörtigst du trotzdem um die Nachse auf ihre Null bzw. Referenzpsoition zu fahren.



Mit einem angebauten Referenzschalter kann immer die Position geprüft werden.
Es macht denke ich wenig Sinn immer wieder mit Programmiergeräten und/oder Maßband einen Geber zu prüfen, wenn es Probleme mit der Position gibt.
Wir haben auch bei unseren Absolutgebern einen Referenzschalter, damit wie beschrieben, es im Betrieb leicht und schnell möglich ist, nachzureferenzieren.
Wenn es nur um Inbetriebnahme geht, okay ohne Schalter, doch der Betrieb geht meist weiter.


bike


----------



## DiX (18 April 2012)

Habe gerade nochmal einen Blick in die Sew Doku die noch von vergangenen Projekten auf meinem Rechner schlummert geworfen. Bei der Geberinbetriebnahme mit dem Movitools kann man eine Referenznocke zum Referenzieren nutzen oder man kann auch ein Offset z.B. in Incrementen eingeben. Ob das Praktikabel ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Würde auf jeden fall den Referenzschalter  vorziehen. Obwohl man auch wieder von vorn anfangen muß wenn einer den Schalter verstellt hat   

Gruß DiX


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Mit einem angebauten Referenzschalter kann immer die Position geprüft werden.
> Es macht denke ich wenig Sinn immer wieder mit Programmiergeräten und/oder Maßband einen Geber zu prüfen, wenn es Probleme mit der Position gibt.



Zum Überprüfen der Position reichen 2 gegenüberliegende Markierungen auch und die sind deutlich billiger.
Beim Geberwechsel hilft mir der Referenzschalter eigentlich auch nicht, da ich ja 1 Geberumdrehung Abweichung haben kann.
Zum Justieren reichen bei einfachen Anlagen auch die 2 Markierungen und wenn's genauer sein muß, dann brauchst du so oder so Endmasse oder Lehren.

Gruß
Dieter

.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2012)

Aber das mit der Referenzfahrt würde mich mal intressieren, darüber habe ich noch 
garnicht nachgedacht, das dieses mit einen Absolugeber bei SEW möglich ist. 
Wie funktioniert das genau, wegen der halben Geberumdrehung?


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

DiX schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal einen Blick in die Sew Doku die noch von vergangenen Projekten auf meinem Rechner schlummert geworfen. Bei der Geberinbetriebnahme mit dem Movitools kann man eine Referenznocke zum Referenzieren nutzen oder man kann auch ein Offset z.B. in Incrementen eingeben. Ob das Praktikabel ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Würde auf jeden fall den Referenzschalter  vorziehen. Obwohl man auch wieder von vorn anfangen muß wenn einer den Schalter verstellt hat



Also wenn du direkt mit dem Schalter die Achse nullst, dann sind in der Regel die Genauigkeitsanforderungen nicht allzu hoch. Da reicht zum Einstellen auch ein Massband 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (18 April 2012)

Auf nen Referenznocken zu fahren ist doch ne super Sache!

Man fährt langsam drauf, hält an, und langsam wieder runter (das macht SEW gläubig sogar schon von sich aus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!) Somit ist die Position ziemlich genau immer die gleiche beim verlassen des Schalters!

Wenn man den Schalter verschiebt muss man natürlich wieder anpassen, aber das gilt auch bei einer Markierung, ... also hinfällig. Wenn ich einen Absolutwertgeber habe, und die Applikation es zulässt lasse ich ihn immer bei der Grundstellungsfahrt auf Referenz fahren, auch wenn es nicht umbedingt nötig wäre!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DiX (18 April 2012)

Die DEH11B Karte um die es hier ja geht hat auch nicht umsonst neben dem Anschluß für den Abs. Geber weiterhin den Anschluss für den Motorgeber (der ja auch für die Drehzahlrückführung benötigt wird). Damit kann man bei der Inbetriebnahme den entsprechenden Referenzfahrttyp wählen. Z.B. Sensor und Gebernullmarke (die vom Motorgeber) und man hat immer die exakte Position. Außer der Referenzsensor wird sehr weit verstellt.


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Absolutwertgeber habe, und die Applikation es zulässt lasse ich ihn immer bei der Grundstellungsfahrt auf Referenz fahren, auch wenn es nicht umbedingt nötig wäre!



Warum nimmst du dann überhaupt einen Absolutgeber? Dann kannst du dir den Mehrpreis doch sparen

Der Vorteil von Absolutgebern ist doch, dass ich eigentlich auf alle Schalter verzichten kann.
Wir verbauen standardmäsig Achsen mit Absolutgeber OHNE jegliche Schalter (auch keine Hardware-Endschalter).
Mir ist in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Fall bekannt, dass dadurch bei einer Achse Probleme gegeben hätte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (18 April 2012)

Ich sage nur wenn es die Applikation zulässt. Das ist aber nur sehr selten der Fall.

Für die IBN ist es aber sehr geil! Referenz klicken, Achse fährt auf den Endschalter... fertig.
Kein Rumklettern in der Maschine, kein Laptop in die Hand nehmen... und nen Referenzschalter kostet
nicht so viel.

Auf HW-Endschalter würde ich aber nie verzichten, liegt aber vielleicht daran das meine Achsen oft im Handbetrieb gefahren werden, und die Jungs nicht immer gucken (wollen?)... ohne Endschalter würde mir nie mehr langweilig werden!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Geberwechsel hilft mir der Referenzschalter eigentlich auch nicht, da ich ja 1 Geberumdrehung Abweichung haben kann.
> Zum Justieren reichen bei einfachen Anlagen auch die 2 Markierungen und wenn's genauer sein muß, dann brauchst du so oder so Endmasse oder Lehren.



Das mit einer Umdrehung Abweichung verstehe ich nicht.
Wenn ich von 2 Seiten auf den Schalter fahre, dann habe ich normal eine eindeutige Position.
Dass am Arbeitsbereichsende die Hardware sein muss, ich für mich völlig normal.

Aber es ist gut, denn ich gehe von NC aus und das hat ja wenig mit Referenz und Genauigkeit zu tun. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

DiX schrieb:


> Die DEH11B Karte um die es hier ja geht hat auch nicht umsonst neben dem Anschluß für den Abs. Geber weiterhin den Anschluss für den Motorgeber (der ja auch für die Drehzahlrückführung benötigt wird). Damit kann man bei der Inbetriebnahme den entsprechenden Referenzfahrttyp wählen. Z.B. Sensor und Gebernullmarke (die vom Motorgeber) und man hat immer die exakte Position. Außer der Referenzsensor wird sehr weit verstellt.



Bist du dir da sicher? Der Nullimpuls des Motorgebers referenziert die Achse mit angeschlossenen ext. Absolutgeber?
Ich war bislang der Meinung, dass der Motorgeber in dem Fall nur noch zur Drehzahlregelung dient.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Für die IBN ist es aber sehr geil! Referenz klicken, Achse fährt auf den Endschalter... fertig.
> Kein Rumklettern in der Maschine, kein Laptop in die Hand nehmen... und nen Referenzschalter kostet
> nicht so viel.
> 
> Auf HW-Endschalter würde ich aber nie verzichten, liegt aber vielleicht daran das meine Achsen oft im Handbetrieb gefahren werden, und die Jungs nicht immer gucken (wollen?)... ohne Endschalter würde mir nie mehr langweilig werden!



Ich muss auch nicht in der Maschine rumklettern und brauch kein Laptop.
Per Visualisierung Achse in die passende Pos. fahren und Referenzpunkt setzen.
Begrenzt wird die Achse per Softwre-Endschalter. Und die sind auch im Tippen aktiv.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (18 April 2012)

Du hast ein so gutes Augenmaß das du die Position auf ne halbe Motorumdrehung genau triffst? Respekt!
Die Softwareendschalter gibt es natürlich, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber die letzte Bastion sollte immer Hardware sein, meine Meinung!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2012)

Also auf Softwareendschalter würde ich auch nie verzichten, wir nutzen eigendlich
die Hyperface Motorgeber, da hatten wir es auch schon zweimal das der Geber sich
gelöst hat. In so eine fall möchte ich nicht auf einen Hardwareschalter verzichten. 

Üblicherweise haben die Maschinebauer es an sich das diese denken, der Verfahrbereich
müsste genauso groß sein wie der Arbeitsbereich. Da kann oft ganz schön eng werden.


----------



## Matze001 (18 April 2012)

Ja die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht. 

Wenn man beim Positionieren den Hardwareendschalter schon fast durchgedrückt hat, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Platz für nen Softwareendschalter! Das ein Geber abgefallen ist, hatte ich noch nicht, doof ist aber wenn man etwas über nen Riemen antreibt und dieser reißt... aber dann tun auch die Endschalter nicht mehr viel... dann ist es halt vorbei! 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

Und Software macht ja nie einen Fehler und geht nie kaputt, daher kann man bedenkenlos sich auf Softwarebegrenzungen verlassen.


bike

bei uns sind es Beschleunigungen 100m/s² und dann nur Software?


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> doof ist aber wenn man etwas über nen Riemen antreibt und dieser reißt... aber dann tun auch die Endschalter nicht mehr viel... dann ist es halt vorbei!




Nicht immer, bei uns hilft da die Mechanik mit zusätzlichen Bremswirkung.
Wenn das System richtig ausgelegt ist, dann geht nicht viel und teures kaputt.
Mal mit der Mechanik reden? ;-)


bike


----------



## DiX (18 April 2012)

Bei SEW gibt es ja eine ganze Reihe an Referenzierungstypen.  8 oder 9 glaube ich und da kann Mann ja den passenden wählen. Es ist ja nicht immer oder nur selten möglich den Abs. Geber auf 0 zu fahren. Beim Motorgeber kein Problem. 

Gruß DiX


----------



## Matze001 (18 April 2012)

Naja der Rostige Nagel kennt das, wenn ein Portal mit mehreren Tonnen auf 50m beschleunigt wird, dann kann das schon ein wenig rumpeln wenn man das durch nen paar Puffer stoppt... Mechanik und Reden... den Witz hab ich lang nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2012)

Ach ihr Ungläubigen 
Die Hardware-Endschalter werden auch nur von Software ausgewertet. Also ich hör da auch kein Schütz mehr im Umrichter klacken wenn ein Endschalter belegt wird.
Als letzte Sicherheit sitzen bei uns ACE-Stoßdämpfer in den Achsanschlägen. Die dämpfen den Aufprall ggf. schon 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (18 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Hardware-Endschalter werden auch nur von Software ausgewertet. Also ich hör da auch kein Schütz mehr im Umrichter klacken wenn ein Endschalter belegt wird.


Das wiederum mag alles sein, aber der Software-Endschalter hängt eben rein und ausschließlich an der gemeldeten/gezählten Geberposition,
sozusagen also "irgendwo", und bei entsprechend ungünstigen Umständen, z.B. gelockerter Geber, was ich auch schon ein paar mal hatte,
knallt die Kiste halt dann in die Endposition.

Zugegebenermaßen findet man aber immer mal lose oder sonstwie "kreativ" außer Betrieb genommene Hardware-Endschalter ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ach ihr Ungläubigen
> Die Hardware-Endschalter werden auch nur von Software ausgewertet. Also ich hör da auch kein Schütz mehr im Umrichter klacken wenn ein Endschalter belegt wird.
> Als letzte Sicherheit sitzen bei uns ACE-Stoßdämpfer in den Achsanschlägen. Die dämpfen den Aufprall ggf. schon
> 
> ...



Einen Maschinbauer in der
Nachbarschaft wurde auch mal 
genötigt, bei einen Portal noch mehr
rauszuholen, da ist er auch auf die
Puffer geknallt, dieser Puffer steckte 
danach in einer Kalksandsteinwand.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 April 2012)

Mir scheint die Kernfrage etwas aus den Augen verloren zu sein.

Es geht doch um den Referenzschalter und nicht um den MAX-Endschalter. Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Konstellationen denkbar und ich habe das auch schon in zig Varianten gesehen.

1. Absolutgeber ohne REF-Schalter:
- Vorteil: Es kann nicht passieren, dass der Nullimpuls des Gebers zu kurz nach der Flanke vom Referenzschalter kommt
- Nachteil: Die Achse muss möglichst genau mit Markierungen in Position gebracht werden und der Offset anschließen eingegeben werden

2. Absolutgeber mit REF-Schalter:
- Vorteil: Es muss weder ein Offset manuell eingetragen werden, noch werden Markierungen zur Positionierung der Achse benötigt.
- Nachteil: Es muss sichergestellt sein, dass Nullimpuls und Referenzschalterflanke nicht zu dicht aufeinanderfolgen. Damit ist die hier genannte halbe Geberumdrehung gemeint.
               Die Kosten würde ich hierbei mal nicht sehen.

Der REF-Schalter kann der MAX-Endschalter sein, muss aber auch nicht. Ich weiß auch jetzt nicht aus dem Stand, welche Modi bei SEW möglich sind.

Aus o.g. Gründen kann es auch bei einem Absolutgeber interessant sein, einen REF-Schalter einzusetzen ohne den Sinn des teureren Absolutgebers zu hinterfragen.


----------



## roman06 (19 April 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Mir scheint die Kernfrage etwas aus den Augen verloren zu sein.
> 
> Es geht doch um den Referenzschalter und nicht um den MAX-Endschalter. Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Konstellationen denkbar und ich habe das auch schon in zig Varianten gesehen.





Wenn ich das jetzt soweit richtig verstanden habe, ist der Absolutgeber nur "was Besseres" als der Inkrementalgeber, Nullen muss ich den aber auch. Warum der eingestzt wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte bis jetzt eben nur Inkrementalgeber, deshalb die Verwirrung. Wo liegt denn dann genau der Vorteil?

Jetzt speziell zu SEW (MoviTools): "Ganz normal" in Betrieb nehmen (mit dem Inbetriebnahme-Assistent), Referenzfahrt auf Referenzschalter oder Hardwareendschalter (ist beides möglich), Buspositionierung parametrieren und gut?
Oder muss ich da die "DIP/DEH21B-Inbetriebnahme" nutzen? Ist aber eigentlich nicht meine Optionskarte und da würde ich schon bei der Geberauswahl scheitern


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 April 2012)

Unterschied Absolutgeber <-> Inkrementalgeber:

THEORETISCH genügt es den Absolutgeber 1 einziges Mal bei der Inbetriebnahme einzustellen. Danach stimmt die Position immer, wenn die Mechanik in Ordnung ist.
Das kann vor allem dann notwendig sein, wenn man nach Hauptschalter ein nicht ohne Weiteres referenzieren kann, weil bei unbekannter Position der Achse nicht einfach eine der Endlagen angefahren werden kann.
Es gibt aber noch eine ganze Reihe von Applikationen, bei denen ein Absolutgeber 1. Wahl ist.


Bei einem Inkrementalgeber ist die Position nach Spannung Aus verloren.

Die meisten Anwendungen können aber mit einem Inkrementalgeber gelöst werden. Ich persönlich finde es auch am sichersten, wenn ich einen REF-Schalter anfahren kann.


----------



## thomas_1975 (20 April 2012)

Hallo,
@Tigerente @Rostiger Nagel @ll könntet du ( ihr )mir das mit der halber Geberumdrehung nochmal erklären, ich kann mir darunter gerade nichts vorstellen.
Beim Inkrementalgeber habe ich meine A,B und Z Spuren soweit klar aber was für ein Problem bekomme ich wenn der Nullpunkt fast auf dem Reffernzpunkt
steht.

vielen dank und Gruß Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2012)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Tigerente @Rostiger Nagel @ll könntet du ( ihr )mir das mit der halber Geberumdrehung nochmal erklären, ich kann mir darunter gerade nichts vorstellen.
> Beim Inkrementalgeber habe ich meine A,B und Z Spuren soweit klar aber was für ein Problem bekomme ich wenn der Nullpunkt fast auf dem Reffernzpunkt
> steht.
> ...



ich habe es auch nicht verstanden und deshalb auch schon nachgefragt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 April 2012)

Mal ganz kurz und (hoffentlich) verständlich:

Bei der Referenzfahrt auf einen Referenzsensor wird die Flanke des Sensors erwartet. Ob das jetzt die positive beim Drauffahren oder die negative beim Verlassen sein soll ist egal. Nach Erkennen der Flanke erwartet der Umrichter den nächsten Referenzimpuls des Gebers. Dieser wird je Umdrehung des Gebers genau 1x ausgegeben. Wenn die Signale zu dicht beieinander liegen, kann es passieren, dass der Referenzimpuls nicht erkannt wird. Die Folge: Es wird erst der nächste Referenzimpuls 1 Umdrehung später erkannt. Dadurch ist die Referenzposition um 1 Geberumdrehung verschoben.
Um das zu Umgehen, sucht man den Punkt wo die Achse bei der Rferenzfahrt um 1 Umdrehung springt und dreht den Geber von dort um eine halbe Umdrehung weg, um den größtmöglichen Abstand zu erhalten.
Bei manchen Umrichtern kann man auch eine Impulssperre angeben, um sich das Verdrehen zu sparen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2012)

Hallo Tigerente,für einen Inkremmentalgeber ist das schon klar. Aber was hat das ganze mit einenAbsolugeber zu tun, der hat doch keinen Referenzpunkt?


----------



## thomas_1975 (20 April 2012)

Hi



> Bei der Referenzfahrt auf einen Referenzsensor wird die Flanke des Sensors erwartet. Ob das jetzt die positive beim Drauffahren oder die negative beim Verlassen sein soll ist egal.



das war klar




> Nach Erkennen der Flanke erwartet der Umrichter den nächsten Referenzimpuls des Gebers.



wußte ich nicht, normalerweise dachte ich, es ist so wie ich es meistens beobachte erst Refferenz High Flanke, danach Low Flanke und Reff. erledigt.
Danke für die Infos.
gruß thomas


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2012)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> wußte ich nicht, normalerweise dachte ich, es ist so wie ich es meistens beobachte erst Refferenz High Flanke, danach Low Flanke und Reff. erledigt.



Deine Variante gibt es auch.
Für Referenzieren gibt es unzählige Varianten. Mit oder ohne Nullimpuls, Pos. oder Neg. Flanke des Referenz- oder Hardware-Schalters, Auf 
Blockfahren, Mit Drehrichtungsumkehr, ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Tigerente,für einen Inkremmentalgeber ist das schon klar. Aber was hat das ganze mit einenAbsolugeber zu tun, der hat doch keinen Referenzpunkt?



RN Du hast ja sowas von Recht!!! Da hab ich mich mal schön verrannt...


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Tigerente,für einen Inkremmentalgeber ist das schon klar. Aber was hat das ganze mit einenAbsolugeber zu tun, der hat doch keinen Referenzpunkt?


So ganz stimmt das nicht.
Der Geber hat bei jeder Umdrehung auch einen Nulldurchgang und je nach Gebercodierung kannst du diesen auch auswerten ... Ob's Sinn macht, keine Ahnung. Ich habs noch nie gebraucht.
Hab mich nur mal mit einer S7-SM338 und einem konfigurierbaren TR-Geber rumgeplagt. Und dabei hab ich "gemerkt", dass SSI nicht gleich SSI ist . 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2012)

Meine frage wäre jetzt, kann oder tut der SEW mit diesen Nulldurchgang referenzieren?


----------



## roman06 (23 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meine frage wäre jetzt, kann oder tut der SEW mit diesen Nulldurchgang referenzieren?



Dies kann man über Parameter 904 einstellen, Voreinstellung ist JA.


----------



## mrtommyt (8 Mai 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim AS1H Mutliturngeber brauchst du KEINEN Schalter.
> Die Funktion Referenzfahrt benörtigst du trotzdem um die Nachse auf ihre Null bzw. Referenzpsoition zu fahren.
> In den Referenzfahrt-Optionen wählst du (ohne Gewähr,) Modus 5 oder 8.
> Dann wechselt du in den Modus Referenzfahrt.
> ...



Frage...kann ich auch in den Parameter 905 meinen wert rein schreiben - ohne zu referenzieren? P905(Offset für Motorgeber)=Geber-P900(Offset) bei Referenzfahrt

thx
tommy


----------



## Maxl (9 Mai 2012)

Eine recht interessante Diskussion die da angezettelt wurde und völlig aus den Fugen gelaufen ist. Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind die Posts mit "ich glaube" und "ich denke". Das hat in einem solchen Beitrag imho nichts zu suchen.......

Vorab: ich habe immer selbstgeschriebene IPOS-Programme verwendet und keines der fertigen Applikationsmodule, mit den Applikationsmodulen sind manche der Sache die ich weiter unten schreiben vielleicht nicht so direkt gültig.

Zur Sache und zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung:

Kommt ein Absolutwertgeber zum Einsatz, ist ein Referenzieren zumindest theoretisch NICHT notwendig (das Statusbit IPOS refernziert ist immer = 1, außer während einer Referenzfahrt). Es macht aber Sinn, auch beim Absolutwertgeber eine Referenzfahrt vorzusehen, um eben den Maschinennullpunkt entsprechend zu setzen. SEW sieht hier prinzipiell 2 Möglichkeiten vor, welche wiederum von der verwendeten Geberkombination abhängen.

1. Möglichkeit: Referenzfahrt
hier kommt die Systemfunktion zum Einsatz und es werden die Parameter P90x ausgewertet. Zuallererst ist der Parameter 903 (Refernzfahrtyp) relevant - 5 und 8 sind für Absolutwertgeber geeignet. 8 gibts erst seit dem Movidrive B. Beide erlauben das setzen des Referenzpunktes auf die aktuelle Position. Die Achse macht dabei keine Bewegung. 8 hat den Vorteil, dass der Antrieb nicht betriebsbereit sein muss um den Referenzpunkt zu setzen, bei 5 muss er bereit sein und während des Referenzierens wird die Achse kurz in Lageregelung geschaltet. Dafür funktioniert 5 auch bei aktiver Lageregelung. Als weiterer Parameter ist nur P900 relevant. Referenzoffset bedeutet: Istposition am Referenzpunkt. P904 ist irrelevant.
Das Konzept mit Referenzieren funktioniert bei Motorgeber (X15 an DEH11B und den ganzen Geberkarten), Streckengeber (X14) und der Modulofunktion.

2. Möglichkeit: Geberoffset direkt beschreiben.
Hat meiner Erfahrung nach nur Nachteile und ist nur bei SSI-Gebern an der DIP11B oder DEH21B (X61) wirklich notwendig. Wer hierzu genauere Details haben will darf sich gerne melden.


Referenzschalter und Hardware-Endschalter:

Was für ein leidiges Thema! Seit in meiner alten Firma (ich bin derzeit nicht aktiv tätig) auf Absolutwertgeber umgestellt wurde, gibt es KEINE Endschalter und auch KEINE Referenzschalter mehr.
Warum: es hat sich über die jahre gezeigt, dass der Arbeitsbereich fast immer den mechanischen Verfahrbereich ausschöpft, für Endschalter ist meist kein Platz. Und auch wenn Endschalter oben sind, kann man nicht auf ordentliche Endanschläge bzw. Endlagendämpfer verzichten (die ja ohnehin sicherheitsrelevant ausgelegt sein müssen).
Gegen Referenzschalter spricht der Verkabelungsaufwand und die Genauigkeit. Wir haben bei jeder Achse Nullmarkierungen angebracht. Auf der einen Seite ein Lineal mit Markierungen im 2mm-Abstand (ich glaube 10 oder 20 Striche), auf der anderen Seite einen Nonius mit 0,2 mm Genauigkeit. Das reicht für Manipulationsaufgaben völlig aus. Die Nonius-Schilder werden in großen Stückzahlen gefertigt und fallen preislich nicht ins Gewicht. In den seltenen Fällen wo wir nur den elektrischen Part gemacht haben wurden diese Schilder einfach von uns beigestellt.
Das Referenzieren auf Nullimpuls des Gebers ist zwar sehr sehr genau, aber spätestens nach dem Motortausch nicht mehr praktikabel. Darum wird bei hochgenauen Maschinen in der Regel genauso mit Nonius referenziert, und der Rest mit Software-Nullpunktverschiebungen gemacht. Die einzige Variante, wo es dennoch zum Einsatz kommt sind Werkzeugspindeln - hier sind aber in den allerseltensten Fällen SEW-Antriebe drinnen.


Zu den ganzen Posts zum Thema "Software-Endlagen", man traue keine Handbediener usw. hab ich natürlich auch eine Meinung:
Die Funktion Softwarendlagen des Movidrives kommt nicht zum Einsatz, das ist SPS-seitig gelöst. Im wesentlichen werden nur die Sollwerte, welche zum Anbtrieb gehen begrenzt, bekommt der Antrieb einen Sollwert jenseits seiner Limits, so bleibt er entweder sofort stehen oder wird auf das Limit begrenzt. Das hat sich einfach als praktikabelste Variante herauskristallisiert. Dieses Limits wirken natürlich auch im Handbetrieb.
Dazu sei gesagt: Im Handbetieb ist zwischen 2 Modi zu unterscheiden:
1. Handbetrieb "mit Referenzpunkt" - damit ist gemeint, dass der Achsmaßstab korrekt ist und die Istposition stimmt. In Diesem Fall wird beim Druck auf die Taste JOG+ einfach ein Positionierauftrag zur maximal möglichen Position gestartet (sprich: aus Sicht des Movidrive ist es eigentlich eine Automatik-Funktion).
2. Handbetrieb "ohne Referenzpunkt" - hier wurde eine Möglichkeit geschaffen, den Antrieb ohne Positionsgrenzen zu bewegen (z.B. nach Motortausch nur Nullmarke); selbstverständlich mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit.

Ok, genug geschwafelt, Fragen?


----------

